# FIST Quivers Big Announcement!!!!



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

You all need to head over to the Manufacturers Area and read our FIST quiver announcement..Jim Murnak.(Owner of FIST Inc.) has something REALLY important to ask of ALL of you... If you don't you will possibly missing out on something BIG..and maybe even free .. Have a look and tell you friends....Everyone help me keep this at the top so that all can see and I don't have to keep TTTing it to the Top by myself.. Unless I can get George (Who is a Pro Staff Shooter for us) to sticky if for me ....Pro1


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Here is the link to the Manufacturer's Area thread for FIST quivers:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=102248

I'm awaiting my Safari series ZEBRA pattern quiver, and honestly, I'm quite excited about this new idea in quivers!

Yet another innovation in quiver design from FIST quivers, and a new approach to insuring customer satisfaction and speeding up delivery times.

field14


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

"Safari series"

Those are some serious Pimp quivers...just need a little crushed velvet and some big Bling-Bling gold ornaments to finish it off..

    

-CG


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

T T T


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I kinda figured someone would come up with that obtrusive term for the look of the new quivers. 

But, I also know how archers are, and their sense of humor is something great, so I take no offense at all.....and now I'll wear my ZEBRA quiver with even more pride.

Heck, who knows, I might even wear PINK and GRAY and put on chartreuse feathers for indoors and wear a fake fur hat.

Since I'm already short, left-handed, of Tyrolean descent, shooting baby pull weight, don't know which side of the bow to stand on, with a short draw length, and an English made bow - the ZEBRA quiver will just help top it all off for some FUN - either me enjoying myself, or enjoying the ribbing from those that just don't know CLASS when they see it, hahahahaha.

Check out the OTHER quivers as well, and please participate in the polling via e-mail of what you would order as options for your quiver - - you never know YOU might be the winner of a free one. The 10% off of whatever you want to order is a big help as well.

field14


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

"...either me enjoying myself, or enjoying the ribbing from those that just don't know CLASS when they see it, hahahahaha..."

Nothing wrong with a Pimped Out quiver, you never know you might get more attention from "friendly" women while shooting it. 

    

At the very least you could always Pimp slap anyone who pokes fun at you with the quiver - that would hurt..

  

Bring on the Bling-Bling, and be The Man F14!

 

-CG


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*.*

UP,UP,UP...ha.ha...Pro1


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

I checked out the other thread and then I put the "Fingers of Fury to work really fast on an email! I would dearly love to have one of those quivers!  So here's hoping I win one!

If I hadn't have just bought a new Sureloc Xpress, I would have ordered a new quiver!

Dick


----------



## Jr. bowman MI (Jan 3, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*.*

ttt


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Great quivers.

Just helping keep this towards the top......................

>>------->


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Like mine alot!


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

*Fist Quivers*

I sent my e-mail right away ....I couldn't think of a thing to improve or make my Pro1 quiver any better ...So I told Jim, maybe he should drop the Pro1 line and use a good catchy title like the WR series ...Sorry Pat.....but its gets me in the drawing ....Who knows????If I live to be three or four hundred years old ....I MIGHT need a new one... DUBBYA ARE

Take a look boys and girls...heres a product you can hand down for generations or a gift to give that will last a LIFETIME....
Thanks Jim & Pro1 for a well made quiver...WR


----------



## MOBUCK (Dec 25, 2002)

*Re: Fist Quivers*



WR said:


> *I sent my e-mail right away ....I couldn't think of a thing to improve or make my Pro1 quiver any better ...So I told Jim, maybe he should drop the Pro1 line and use a good catchy title like the WR series ...Sorry Pat.....but its gets me in the drawing ....Who knows????If I live to be three or four hundred years old ....I MIGHT need a new one... DUBBYA ARE
> 
> Take a look boys and girls...heres a product you can hand down for generations or a gift to give that will last a LIFETIME....
> Thanks Jim & Pro1 for a well made quiver...WR *


WR Series LOL........Really I don't know what else they can do.....Its a Piece of Art Now Thats my Goal now, save, save, save and get me one......Maybe a MOBUCK Series with a Beverage Holder


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*HA,HA,HA*

VERY FUNNY WR!!!!...Anyway Mobuck if you send an email you will get a coupon for 10% off just for answering that is good for 60 days...So up to the top we go again...Pro1


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*.*

Back to the top...We are getting some GREAT responses...Keep up the input it is helping a bunch...Pro1


----------



## Brownie (Jul 31, 2004)

Pat I wish you'd quit bringing this to the top, so I'd have a better chance of winning one!!!   Just kidding!
These are beautiful quivers I just gotta have one. All I've got to do is convince my wife how bad, "I just gotta have one".

Brownie


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*.*

ttt


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Great Quivers*

Yep, Jim makes some darned nice stuff, mine is still doing great! Pinwheel 12


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Approximately 10 days or so to go before I should be receiving my ZEBRA quiver!

Have you all sent in your e-mails yet? If not, you are missing a golden opportunity!

field14


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Thanks, Pro1.*

Pat,

I just received my new Pro1 Rover Quiver, I had on order, from Jim today.
Got mine in black like you suggested in the past.
Talked to you last year about ordering a FIST but just never got around to ordering one until now.
I wanted something different and unique and ordered mine with double flap pockets.
Jim custom made it a bit longer to allow plenty of room for the opening of the bottom flap.
When I pulled the FIST quiver from its shipping carton, I was stunned by its quality.
It is made to the quality of days gone by!
Very heavy duty leather of the utmost craftsmanship!
I rank the quality of this quiver beyond anything I have ever seen.
I've seen $350.00 quivers by other manufacturers that don't compare with the FIST.
The FIST isn't inexpensive but it's a steal for what it costs.
An incredible value in my opinion.
It is the best, no contest.
I love it so well, I must have another! 
Thanks for recommending the FIST quivers, Pat.
They are the best, just as you said they were. 


Sag.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Thanks, Sag for you input and opinion on the FIST quivers.

The intent of Jim's thread is to get things rolling so that he can build up quivers that most of the people are wanting. That way, instead of building them one by one (and the same ones over and over) on a custom order basis, he can cut down the wait time to only a couple of weeks.

C'mon guys, keep those e-mails rolling to Jim Murnak!

field14


----------



## bowbender7 (Jun 1, 2002)

Email sent. That Pro1 basic field quiver is a dandy looking outfit!

 Sean


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

*Sag*

I told you a long time ago that you would love a fist Quiver. I've had my Pro 1 for over a year now and I value it now even more then when I first got it. The expense is negligible when you consider the quality materials and artistry involved in it's creation. I will be ordering a new target quiver shortly and and you can be assured that it will be a fist.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Noel,

Yes, I remember, you told me.
I'm going to have to order a target quiver too, to go with my Pro1 


Sag.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*FIST is the best!*

Here's a pic of my black custom Pro1 Quiver with double flap pockets I took yesterday.
Look forward to getting my Mahogany target FIST in a few days. 
Just a great quiver! 


Sag.


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

*Fist Quiver*

I finally took the plunge ( aka talked the wife into it ) and ordered mine on Friday.... I ordered the #Q410 in Mahogany with Flap hip pocket and a 9" and 5" pocket on quiver body....

Man I hate waiting, starting to pace around the house and it's only been 3 day's.... LOL 

I will be a basket case by this Friday


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Got my target FIST Quiver late yesterday and love it.
Here is the pic of it from the site.


Sag.


----------

